# CI Padilla event



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

CI hosted Ernesto Padilla last night and with the Friday the 13th theme, slashed some prices on boxes of Padillas. The prices were ridiculous. I picked up a box of 1932 churchills for $125.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice score Ron! That will be a moment you remember for a long, long time.
Vinnie


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

How are those Padilla 1932's, I've been looking at getting some for about a month or two, but I haven't pulled the trigger. Maybe when I save some money and get my coolerdor set up I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so sweet. Great deal and signed. Enjoy them.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron, I'm envious, great choice of smokes...hope you had a great time!!!



baddddmonkey said:


> How are those Padilla 1932's, I've been looking at getting some for about a month or two, but I haven't pulled the trigger. Maybe when I save some money and get my coolerdor set up I'll give it a shot.


The 1932's with some aging are an absolute wonderful smoke. These and the original Miami 8-11's are my favs.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome smokes, and Im sure it was GREAT NIGHT.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> How are those Padilla 1932's, I've been looking at getting some for about a month or two, but I haven't pulled the trigger. Maybe when I save some money and get my coolerdor set up I'll give it a shot.


I haven't tried one yet, but I am gonna have one today coincidentally.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I hope you enjoy them! I've sort of looked around on here, and a few other websites reading reviews of the cigar and I've heard nothing but good things. Hopefully someplace has a special on them soon.

Hope you enjoy the cigar!


----------

